# Autotrail rear roof joint trim removal



## Whyteleafe (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello, I thoughtI had a leak around the extractor housing on my Cheyenne 630 but after I applied fresh non setting bedding compound I took the inner housing away and found dampness between the roof skin and the wooden ceiling panel. I raised the housing slightly from inside (wedged with couple of pencils) so I could peer into the gap and could see and detect water droplets. I am now wondering if there is a leak along the rear roof joint as when parked the flat roof angles slightly down to the front. I would like to remove the plastic trim - seen in the attached photo - so I can clean up the area, apply sealant and replace the trim. Does anyone know how easy it is to remove the trim...does it clip onto cups around the screws which I imagine it hides?
Thanks for any help
John


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Bump.

I'm afraid I can't help personally.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know the answer either but when I had an Autotrail I found that they were very helpful when contacted directly. I therefore suggest you try that in the first instance. You also never know - maybe they will offer to help in some way if you get the van to them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whatever that is in the picture, it doesn't look very professional, more like a bit of trunking.

Getting it off shouldn't present much of a problem if tacked slowly, it is either clipped on or stuck on, a closer look would confirm which.


----------

